# All in who ya know



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)

Wish I would have known y'all before slice'n this up I think might have made changes.......idk

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks like there will some mighty fine wood in there
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> Looks like there will some mighty fine wood in there
> Dave


Try'n to learn Dave.......was turned onto this site by ol CWS and it is a dandy ! Just chuck full of good folk and VERY COOL talent....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 24, 2015)

@Sidecar ,
I too find this the most helpful site on the web and the best part is the members!!!! I have many times asked for help, advice, and moral support on a host of different topic and have always received straight forward assistance that has proven to be spot on. You will most likely recieve said advice with a healthy dose of humor and this is why I consider it my go to site for all things wood and more. I like you am learning and always will be I have made sawdust for many years and at times think a project turns out okay, but have a lifetime of project to yet be completed and guess I have my lifetime to work on them. I believe the founding members got it right when they developed this site and I hope and plan to help them keep it that way. You have become a part of it as well some let the saw dust fly and see what it becomes
Dave
PS is that a Norwood mill?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Sidecar ,
> I too find this the most helpful site on the web and the best part is the members!!!! I have many times asked for help, advice, and moral support on a host of different topic and have always received straight forward assistance that has proven to be spot on. You will most likely recieve said advice with a healthy dose of humor and this is why I consider it my go to site for all things wood and more. I like you am learning and always will be I have made sawdust for many years and at times think a project turns out okay, but have a lifetime of project to yet be completed and guess I have my lifetime to work on them. I believe the founding members got it right when they developed this site and I hope and plan to help them keep it that way. You have become a part of it as well some let the saw dust fly and see what it becomes
> Dave
> PS is that a Norwood mill?


You put it well Dave !! .... I'm lucky to have met one of the members here , CWS ....does outstanding work and a ball to be around ..... 

Yep its a Norwood LM 2000 I have known about it for about 6 yrsbut could not get the guy to part with it even though it was not being used......THEN came to find out he didn't own it but a fella in Cleveland did .....took a bit of track'n but got it bought right and the fun has began !


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 24, 2015)

I looked longingly at that mill and finally bought a EZ Boardwalk 40 ( partnered with a great guy who has the space and support equipment )
We have just begun the milling fun and I look forward to each chance I get to mill some boards, each is a treasure and more fun than I express. Stay in touch and I will watch for your next mind blowing milling experience
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 24, 2015)

David Van Asperen said:


> I looked longingly at that mill and finally bought a EZ Boardwalk 40 ( partnered with a great guy who has the space and support equipment )
> We have just begun the milling fun and I look forward to each chance I get to mill some boards, each is a treasure and more fun than I express. Stay in touch and I will watch for your next mind blowing milling experience
> Dave


It's a ball ! ! Wanted one for many years .....just never could swing it...should have done it many years ago ....a very rewarding task

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

